

20 Must Have Tools For Small Businesses - bmillipede
http://www.forbes.com/sites/tanyaprive/2012/10/18/20-must-have-tools-for-small-businesses/

======
bmillipede
Ok,except GoDaddy.

~~~
ntumlin
What's the problem with GoDaddy?

~~~
dguido
Their CEO is offensive, their user interface is awful, they screw with DNS,
they're typically on the wrong side of supporting internet regulation in the
US, they try to upsell you on everything...

In complete contrast to GoDaddy, I really like the exposure that the DreamHost
panel gives you to your hosting configuration. It's straightforward and made
for people that know what's going on under the hood. Also, they keep the mail
they send you to a minimum and when they do send you something, it's worth
reading. I tend to recommend them to even my non-tech friends when they need
to register a domain or need hosting.

